# Broken kitchen cabinet(s)



## gchan82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi guys! 
My house is about 5 years old, and the kitchen cabinets are starting to fall apart (see images and description of images below). What's the best way to get these cabinets repaired? 

Thank you!

Gary Chan


Image 96 (first image) - broken cabinet with attachment mechanism that would sit on exterior of cabinet

Image 97 (2nd image) - image of normal functional cabinet (exterior)

Image 98 (3rd image) - image of normal functional cabinet (interior)


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2012)

It dosn't appear that you have the right hardware for this ,is there a brand name on anything?


----------



## joecaption (Jan 25, 2012)

That's some funky looking cabinets. 
May be able to through bolt and use a nut on the inside instead of using the phillips head screw.


----------



## Johnboy555 (May 19, 2012)

This is what you're looking for..
http://www.usfutaba.com/Product-Ran...em/Components#Front-Mounting-Bracket-Slide-on

They're made by USFutaba.  You need a right and left set for each drawer.  Just 2 screws and the just snap together.  The little phillips thing that looks like a screw is to take them apart.


I have just replaced a bunch of them for a customer.  It took me a few hours of searching the internet to find them.  Nobody seems to know what they are.  They use them in some of the mid range homes in southern Cal.  I found them at a pretty large woodworking store.  Sorry I can't find the receipt just now.  Only a couple of dollars apiece.


----------



## davida007 (May 23, 2012)

Well after looking at all the pictures that you have provided, I will suggest you to hire a professional carpenter, he is the one who could fix all the falling cabinet of yours. Since they are falling apart you need to hire one of those ASAP.


----------

